

Announcing Fundraisers, and we are hiring (and closed a round of funding) - hugs
https://tindie.com/blog/announcing-fundraisers-and-we-are-hiring-and-closed-a-round-of-funding/

======
bwertz
Excited to be an investor in tindie - congrats, Emile!

